# Flush Mount Albums



## timbearden (Jul 24, 2008)

I am expanding my options for my business.  I normally build my albums, and print my photos, but I am looking for places to do flush mount albums.  Any suggestions of people who can do flush mount albums would be greatly appreciated.  I have a few that I have looked at, but I am trying to compare the best ones.


----------



## Mike30D (Jul 24, 2008)

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*High End Albums Include:*

Finao -  http://www.finaoonline.com/
Graphi Studio -  http://www.graphistudio.com/usa/index.html
Queensberry -  http://www.queensberry.com/
Art Leather -  http://www.artleather.com/
Picto Book -  http://www.pictobooks.com/html/index.php
Leather Craftsman -  http://www.leathercraftsmen.com/
Jorgensen -  http://www.jorgensen.com.au/
La-Vie -  http://www.la-viealbum.com/
Kiss Wedding Books -  http://www.kissweddingbooks.com

*Mid-Range Albums Include:*

Album Art -  http://www.albumart.com/
Albums Unlimited -  http://www.albumsunlimited.com/albumsFlushMount.htm
Zook Book -  http://zookbinders.com/
White Wedding Album -  http://www.whiteweddingalbum.com/
Premeria -  http://www.premiraalbums.com/
Albums Inc -  http://www.albumsinc.com/
Candid 2000 -  http://www.candid2000.com
Jones Book -  http://www.jonesbook.com/index.php
Vision Art -  http://www.visionartbook.com/
The Together Book -  http://www.thepbook.com/
Bound to Last -  http://www.boundtolast.co.nz/index.html
Willow Book -  http://www.willowbook.com/products.htm
Asuka -  http://asukabook.com/index.html
Cypress -  http://www.cypressalbums.com/html/welcome.html

Take your pick...
[/FONT]


----------



## visualpoetry (Aug 1, 2008)

Finao!!

For other products I use michelcompany.com. Michelcompany sells lots of brands so you have a big selection to choose from and I like the prices.

For print boxes and presentation (even albums) also Cypress Albums. I dont think they offer flush mount, though.


----------



## sarah_griffin (Jan 11, 2010)

adding to the list:

Finao - Finao Online - Home
Graphi Studio - Graphistudio - Home
Photo Productions - Photo Productions â Wedding album & special occasion Photobooks
Queensberry - Queensberry Wedding Albums
Art Leather - Art Leather - Home
Picto Book - PictoBooks.com :: Welcome to Pictobooks.com
Leather Craftsman - Leather Craftsmen Inc. - Custom Bookbinding
Jorgensen - Jorgensen Albums Australia - Home
La-Vie - La-Vie Album
Kiss Wedding Books - KISS Wedding Books

Mid-Range Albums Include:

Album Art - Albumart Discount Wedding Photo Albums Direct To Public,Discount Wedding Photo Albums,Discount Albums Professional,Photo Albums,WeddingAlbums,album photo wedding,Wedding Photo Albums,Baby Albums,Photo Albums for Corporate Uses
Albums Unlimited - http://www.albumsunlimited.com/albumsFlushMount.htm
Zook Book - Photo Books, Professional Photo Albums, Handcrafted Photo Albums, Wedding Albums by Zookbinders
White Wedding Album - :::: White Wedding Album :::: Magazine Style Full page Flush Album and Coffee Table Album
Premeria - Premira&#8482; Award Winning Professional Photo Albums
Albums Inc - Albums Inc. - Home
Candid 2000 - BlackRiverImaging.com - Professional Photo Albums
Jones Book - JonesBook Inc
Vision Art - firstup
The Together Book - http://www.thepbook.com/
Bound to Last - Bound to Last | Designer Bookbinders
Willow Book - WillowBook - Products
Asuka - AsukaBook USA - Custom Coffee Table Quality Art Books
Cypress - http://www.cypressalbums.com/html/welcome.html


----------



## sarah_griffin (Jan 11, 2010)

sorry,, to have reposted the above again!

I was just adding www.photoproductions.com to the list!!
(my boss uses them now as supposed to others)


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow, you are really digging up some old threads.  

Great list though, thanks.


----------



## Photo Productions (Feb 15, 2010)

May I suggest our company - *Photo Productions*



  We produce professional Photobooks for all special occassions. We have a new, innovative website with a very easy to use online ordering and proofing system. Our designers can create your Photobook interior, or you can supply your own design. 



  We provide the highest quality albums at unbeatable prices, and we always promise to be at the end of the phone with great customer service too.


    Free UK delivery, 10% off subsequent photobooks, trade discounts, worldwide delivery available. 



www.photoproductions.com


----------



## wedding album spain (Jul 12, 2010)

We are also in the wedding album business and are based in Barcelona, Spain. Our aim is to produce beautiful, hand-made albums with a mediterranean touch. 

If you would like to try something with "estilo": www.WeddingAlbumSpain.com


----------



## edouble (Jul 12, 2010)

Great posts


----------

